

Apple plans to cease using conflict minerals by 2015 - jarofgreen
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/feb/14/apple-conflict-minerals

======
jarofgreen
Good. Others are also looking at this issue - let's see more being done.
[http://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/intel-
confli...](http://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/intel-conflict-
minerals-ces-congo-electronics)

